# American English question



## rickydixtor (Jan 25, 2016)

First I'm sorry to disturb, but I am a writer in my language and in need of a native American-English Speaker, so I thought it's good to register here.
It's about the following conversation:

Bryan: But they are not the same then.
Cathy: No they aren´t.

The "no" confuses me. So I ask myself what Cathy want's to say with her answer:
a) That's wrong. In my opinion they are the same.
b) I agree, They are not the same.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 25, 2016)

try reading it this way ...   "no; they aren't."
Why did you pick this forum to ask that question?


----------



## rickydixtor (Jan 25, 2016)

Im just a silent reader here, so I thought its good to ask it here as there are native speaker 

uhm yes i read it that way, but it doesnt help me that much, I have a feeling it relates more to b) from my examples, but what do native speaker think?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2016)

I remember something about this from grade school and I don't remember what the teacher said.
but this is how I would read it.
Bryan asked a question.   _* But they are not the same then*_.
Cathy's answer was *no* could mean,   _*you are wrong*_ or it could mean _*they are not the same*_
So to make it clear she added just enough, for Bryan to understand what the *no* meant


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 25, 2016)

Well, I hope we all don't end up in your book.........


----------



## rickydixtor (Jan 25, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I remember something about this from grade school and I don't remember what the teacher said.
> but this is how I would read it.
> Bryan asked a question.   _* But they are not the same then*_.
> Cathy's answer was *no* could mean,   _*you are wrong*_ or it could mean _*they are not the same*_
> So to make it clear she added just enough, for Bryan to understand what the *no* meant


So in fact she agrees with Bryan that they are not the same, like my example b) right?


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes! Your answer about No: is correct. 

Can I ask what country are you from? No.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> So in fact she agrees with Bryan that they are not the same, like my example b) right?



She could have said, *Yes, they are not the same* Or _*Yes you are correct*_


----------



## rickydixtor (Jan 25, 2016)

nealtw said:


> She could have said, *Yes, they are not the same* Or _*Yes you are correct*_


But in fact she said "No they aren't" which is short for "No, they aren't the same" and this is correct american english, right?

Then thank you for your help in advance


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> But in fact she said "No they aren't" which is short for "No, they aren't the same" and this is correct american english, right?
> 
> Then thank you for your help in advance



Yes, that is what most people would understand


----------



## chrisn (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm confused, yes? no?:banana:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2016)

yes you are confused, no?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2016)

We don&#8217;t need no education&#8230;


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 27, 2016)

Ignore everything beyond this point, Ricky


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2016)

In Vancouver you could find people with maybe 30 different first languages, all trying to deal with the little details of english and we often get questions like this.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 27, 2016)

Most Americans now say &#8220; Si & Noh&#8221;


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2016)

Every group that come to english changes the language a little. 
There was a TV show about that a few years ago.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 28, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Every group that come to english changes the language a little.
> There was a TV show about that a few years ago.



...but I can't understand it now.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2016)

Go visit Newfoundland. It's not only strange they can talk for an hour in about 10 minutes.


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 28, 2016)

I got a language instruction from a cab driver in Chennai, India and learned that the world is really very small.

I got and said hello.

He said "You must be from North America. Do you want me to address you in British English or American, which would be your native tongue. If American, is it East coast American, Maine American, Southern American, Texas American, Midwestern American, Down East American or Boston American?"

He was filling in for his son that was on vacation to some Pacific island and he was a retired doctor that practiced in the U.S. for 20 years.

Dick


----------



## frodo (Jan 30, 2016)

rickydixtor said:


> First I'm sorry to disturb, but I am a writer in my language and in need of a native American-English Speaker, so I thought it's good to register here.
> It's about the following conversation:
> 
> Bryan: But they are not the same then.
> ...



Brian,  But they are not the same

Cathy, agree

whats confusing about that?


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Most Americans now say  Si & Noh




I hate to say it but around here you are correct.


----------



## frodo (Jan 30, 2016)

Chris said:


> I hate to say it but around here you are correct.



uh-huh  and  uh-uh


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 30, 2016)

The OP would probably get a more cogent answer if posted here.

http://forum.wordreference.com/


----------



## rickydixtor (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks all for your help! I have just reread it again.



bud16415 said:


> Can I ask what country are you from? No.


What does that mean btw?


----------



## rickydixtor (Oct 16, 2017)

Please answer.


----------



## rickydixtor (Oct 16, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Can I ask what country are you from? No.


What's the meaning of this sentence?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 16, 2017)

rickydixtor said:


> What's the meaning of this sentence?



Is it not okay to ask what country your are from.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 17, 2017)

In response to post #25: that confused me as well. From the previous few posts, I got the impression it was just meant to be funny. But Bud may be along to answer for himself.

So Ricky, is this a language lab for you? Are you reading to learn house repair information or just to study North American colloquialisms?


----------



## rickydixtor (Oct 27, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Is it not okay to ask what country your are from.


Yeah, but what's the context of this sentence? I don't understand it sry. :/ But I would like to understand it.  bud16415 can you help me please? 

And yes, I am interested in house repair information, and I am a long time silent reader, but somehow I prefer to read only and write in native language house repair forums.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2017)

rickydixtor said:


> Yeah, but what's the context of this sentence? I don't understand it sry. :/ But I would like to understand it.  bud16415 can you help me please?
> 
> And yes, I am interested in house repair information, and I am a long time silent reader, but somehow I prefer to read only and write in native language house repair forums.



*Can I ask what country are you from? No.*

If he left the word NO out, it becomes a simple question with a *yes or no *answer.

He did not ask where you were. He asked if it was alright to ask where you were.

The *no *is the answer that he is expecting.

The reason why he asked the question that way...

I think he thought you were a spammer and did not really care if you understood. He was probably thinking the moderators would check your IP address and remove you.

We have had a big problem with spammers from certain countries and the moderators do a good job of removing them. The rest of us can be a bit  mean to people we think will be removed.

So he expected that you were from India and that you would not answer the question.
In that question he was also telling the rest of us that he thought you might be a spammer.

He is a good guy and would not want the hurt anybody. unless you are a spammer.


----------



## havasu (Oct 27, 2017)

WHat's wrong with Bochum, Germany?


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 28, 2017)

rickydixtor said:


> Yeah, but what's the context of this sentence? I don't understand it sry. :/ But I would like to understand it.  bud16415 can you help me please?
> 
> And yes, I am interested in house repair information, and I am a long time silent reader, but somehow I prefer to read only and write in native language house repair forums.


That's a fair response. And yes, American english can be sort of strange...especially the way we speak (write) it here. There is quite a mix styles.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes we sometimes infer things with the inflection we use in speech. It doesn&#8217;t always come across the same in writing. We use Yes and No as answers as you would expect but we also use them as a form of explanation mark sometimes. 

You may tell your child that is asking for a second piece of candy. Would you like another piece of candy? No!. It is a figure of speech where we don&#8217;t expect an answer but phrased as a question with only one answer that is correct. 

In your case I said it because the topic was the usage so I did it as an example of that.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 28, 2017)

languagerepairtalkdotcom


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2017)

jiberish /english dictionary


----------



## mabloodhound (Nov 16, 2017)

The answer is a double negative and under correct English it is not to be used because it can be confusing to understand the real meaning.  It could actually be interpreted either way.  I would need to see which way he is shaking his head. LOL


----------



## nealtw (Nov 16, 2017)

mabloodhound said:


> The answer is a double negative and under correct English it is not to be used because it can be confusing to understand the real meaning.  It could actually be interpreted either way.  I would need to see which way he is shaking his head. LOL



I worked with a guy that would always talk in double condundrums but he had a twitch in his neck, he would say things like that just for fun.


----------



## rickydixtor (Apr 19, 2018)

.


----------



## rickydixtor (Apr 19, 2018)

Sorry for my late response, I had very many other things to do. Unfortunately I faced the problem again and it reminded me of this thread. Would be nice to get another answer. Thank you so much for your help, you are a very good community.




bud16415 said:


> Yes we sometimes infer things with the inflection we use in speech. It doesn&#8217;t always come across the same in writing. We use Yes and No as answers as you would expect but we also use them as a form of explanation mark sometimes.
> 
> 
> You may tell your child that is asking for a second piece of candy. Would you like another piece of candy? No!.




Do you mean it like this:

Child: Can I get another piece of candy?

Father: Would you like another piece of candy? No!


Or like this:

(Child gets a piece of candy)

Father: Would you like another piece of candy? No!

Child: yes

Father: Okay, here it is.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 19, 2018)

rickydixtor said:


> Sorry for my late response, I had very many other things to do. Unfortunately I faced the problem again and it reminded me of this thread. Would be nice to get another answer. Thank you so much for your help, you are a very good community.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The father is adding his expected answer.
You have had enough candy, you don't want more do you?
Depending on the particular father it might mean the kid gets what ever he wants or with another father it might mean there is no way he is getting any more.


----------



## rickydixtor (Apr 20, 2018)

.


----------



## rickydixtor (Apr 20, 2018)

.


----------



## rickydixtor (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you. But didn't Bud16415 talk about the answer and not the question?



bud16415 said:


> Yes! Your answer about No: is correct.
> 
> 
> Can I ask what country are you from? No.




That was the conversation we talked about:
Bryan: But they are not the same then.
Cathy: No they aren´t.


And Bud16415 and me talked about Cathy's answer and not the question, or did I misunderstand something?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 20, 2018)

*Do you mean it like this:

Child: Can I get another piece of candy?

Father: Would you like another piece of candy? No!


Or like this:

(Child gets a piece of candy)

Father: Would you like another piece of candy? No!

Child: yes

Father: Okay, here it is. *

*rickydixtor**, **Yesterday at 12:36 AM* *Report*

In post 40 this is you, yes?


----------



## rickydixtor (Apr 20, 2018)

That was just another example I wrote, because I didn't understand the following answer of bud16415:


bud16415 said:


> Yes we sometimes infer things with the inflection we use in speech. It doesn&#8217;t always come across the same in writing. We use Yes and No as answers as you would expect but we also use them as a form of explanation mark sometimes.
> 
> You may tell your child that is asking for a second piece of candy. Would you like another piece of candy? No!. It is a figure of speech where we don&#8217;t expect an answer but phrased as a question with only one answer that is correct.
> 
> In your case I said it because the topic was the usage so I did it as an example of that.



... and his answer relates to the following conversation:
Bryan: But they are not the same then.
Cathy: No they aren´t.


So he seems to talk about questions with "no", but in the original example the "no" is in the answer? I hope you understand what I mean. :/


----------



## elbo (Apr 21, 2018)

good grief, I've lived in this country since I was born, now , am I confused ? ? , yep


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 22, 2018)

elbo said:


> good grief, I've lived in this country since I was born, now , am I confused ? ? , yep


No, you are confused? Yes.


----------



## elbo (Apr 22, 2018)

I know now this is new, no?
 Nah!
By the way, that's a 73 pound sailfish, caught off Port Everglades Florida


----------



## rickydixtor (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry for confusing you.  Bud16415 can you help me and explain your post?



bud16415 said:


> Yes we sometimes infer things with the inflection we use in speech. It doesn&#8217;t always come across the same in writing. We use Yes and No as answers as you would expect but we also use them as a form of explanation mark sometimes.
> 
> You may tell your child that is asking for a second piece of candy. Would you like another piece of candy? No!. It is a figure of speech where we don&#8217;t expect an answer but phrased as a question with only one answer that is correct.
> 
> In your case I said it because the topic was the usage so I did it as an example of that.


Where in my original example (post 1) is this the case? Would be very happy to get an answer.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 24, 2018)

rickydixtor said:


> Bryan: But they are not the same then.
> Cathy: No they aren´t.



No they aren’t. Or, No! They are not the same.  Or correctly, Yes they are not the same. Or better yet, They are different.


No they aren’t, is a confirmation of the first speaker’s statement.


----------



## rickydixtor (Apr 24, 2018)

I unterstand, thank you. But what's the similarity to your example "Can I ask what country are you from? No."?

You explained it is similar.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 24, 2018)

rickydixtor said:


> I unterstand, thank you. But what's the similarity to your example "Can I ask what country are you from? No."?
> 
> You explained it is similar.



Yes you can.


----------



## rickydixtor (Apr 25, 2018)

???
Pls help me one more time, sry. But I really want to understand it, my English needs to get better.


----------



## rickydixtor (May 17, 2018)

Bud16415?


----------



## bud16415 (May 17, 2018)

rickydixtor said:


> Bud16415?


I answered your above Yes you can because you asked if I can answer the question? Then the next response from the other person would be. “What country do you live in? and my answer would be USA.


----------



## rickydixtor (May 17, 2018)

I think you misunderstood me. You wrote "Can I ask what country are you from? No." and said it is similar to this conversation:
"Bryan: But they are not the same then.
Cathy: No they aren´t."

But where are these sentences similar?


----------



## rickydixtor (May 29, 2018)

?


----------



## rickydixtor (May 30, 2018)

bud16415 can you please help me? I know i am annoying but I really want to know the answer


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 1, 2018)

Forget it Ricky. This entire thread from post 3 onward is built on absurdity.


----------

